# Layitlow Paint Off Aug 5th - Sep 5th



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

AND THERE OFF!!!!!! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

can't wait to see what comes out of this one :0


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS TO BETOSCUSTOMS


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

id better get that hood i need huh?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 5 2007, 10:39 PM~8480880
> *id better get that hood i need huh?
> *




ask around on layitlow for one im sure sumone might have one for u???? if not i can take your name off 





MARINATE!!!!! U GOT AN HOUR TO POST UP YOUR ENRTY OR U CANT COMPETE!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 5 2007, 09:54 PM~8481030
> *ask around on layitlow for one im sure sumone might have one for u???? if not i can take your name off
> HE'S SLEEPING IT'S 1am IN ARIZONA. I'M SURE HE FORGOT.*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2007, 04:12 PM~8471854
> *i'm down as fuck homie you know i am, but if i join i'm gonna make you quit building models homie...been in the game to long   everybody already knows how i do it i don't nothing to prove to no one  we'll see theres a model car swapmeet tomarrow if i find a 64 it's on
> *


 Guess He Aint Gonna Be Making Me Quit Modeling :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HAHA FUCKER......I'M IN I JUST WON'T BE THERE FOR THE PRIZES


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 5 2007, 10:54 PM~8481030
> *ask around on layitlow for one im sure sumone might have one for u???? if not i can take your name off
> 
> MARINATE!!!!! U GOT AN HOUR TO POST UP YOUR ENRTY OR U CANT COMPETE!!!!!!!!
> *



i think im getting one... so dont take me off uffin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

YOU SHOULD DO ANOTHER PAINT OFF IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS SO I CAN COMPETE AND OTHERS WHO FOUND OUT TO LATE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmm flake...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2007, 08:12 PM~8490747
> *hmm flake...
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sure you'll do a better job that i could now but..... u really should cut out those braces in the hood and trunk area before painting..... just my 2 cents....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

but hes being judged on body, hood, trunk, and belly.. not detailed under the hood and trunk


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 08:21 PM~8490796
> *but hes being judged on body, hood, trunk, and belly.. not detailed under the hood and trunk
> *



but somebody gonna build it.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2007, 02:25 AM~8490817
> *but somebody gonna build it.....
> *


maybe he'll win tho.. lol.. he might be really confident in hisself and think he'll pull it off.. but you do have a point :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 08:27 PM~8490831
> *maybe he'll win tho.. lol.. he might be really confident in hisself and think he'll  pull it off.. but you do have a point  :biggrin:
> *


even if he does win..... he'd have to either have it all closed or do touchups when he actually builds it.... ask travis...... :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i keep he peices there that way i have something to hold on to when i paint it.. when its done ill cut them off.. so dont worry...

im doing detail under the hood also..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good sic :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks.. just a start, no more pics till its done..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like fun guys. I wish we had more contests like this on lil. :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 10:43 AM~8493257
> *thanks.. just a start, no more pics till its done..
> *



i thought we had to post pics of every step? :dunno:

if we dont... then mine will be a secret :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:52 AM~8493333
> *i thought we had to post pics of every step? :dunno:
> 
> 
> *



Says that in the rules.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NO SECRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!

MUST POST UP PICS OF WHAT U DO!!!!!!!!!

U DOnt Gotta Tell How U Did It But We Need Pics O Your Paint Step By Step



It Clearly States That in DA RULES


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:29 AM~8493682
> *NO SECRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MUST POST UP PICS OF WHAT U DO!!!!!!!!!
> ...



LOl, i figured that, i aint gonna keep it a secret....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy+Aug 7 2007, 10:52 AM~8493333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do i need to post step by step everytime i do something, or just wait till the end of the comp and post them all then..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 12:16 PM~8494187
> *oh yea..i forgot..
> 
> do i need to post step by step everytime i do something, or just wait till the end of the comp and post them all then..
> *



i think its step by step.... as you go along... that will be better, cuz we wants to see your skills!!! lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:39 PM~8494995
> *i think its step by step.... as you go along... that will be better, cuz we wants to see your skills!!! lol
> *



THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT IT SEEING THE SKILLS AND TIME PUT INTO THIS CAR CAUSE TRUST ME PEOPLE DONT SEE THE ACTUAL DETAIL THAT GOES INTO PAINT JOBS 


BUT SIC IF U WANT U CAN SHOW YOURS DONE AT THE END I MADE THAT RULE SO PEOPLE CAN SEE WHAT WE PUT INTO THE PAINTJOBS CAUSE SOME PEOPLE JUST SEE THE FINISHED RESULT AND SAY SHIT I CAN DO THAT BUT THEY DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT MASKING BACKMASKING FADES CANDYS HOW MANY COLORS YOUR CAR HAS WHAT DIFF COLORS U USED TO GET THE SCHEME U WANTED LIL SHIT LIKE THAT AND IT WILL BE BETTER FOR THE JUDGES TO SOO ALL THE WORK THAT WENT INTO THE PAINT NOT JUST A ONE DAY QUICKY YA DIGG???

SHIT IM STILL JUST BUYING THE SHIT I NEED TO PAINT LOL I WANT TO HAVE EVERYTHING HERE BEFORE I START MASKING OFF AND PATTERNING SHIT SO I CAN SHOW U ALL THE SHIT I USED :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. ill post up pic of everystep as i go..
i dont have anything to hide.. ill also take pics of my paint materials..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 03:52 PM~8496162
> *cool.. ill post up pic of everystep as i go..
> i dont have anything to hide.. ill also take pics of my paint materials..
> *



i guess ill do that too LOL

i need to stock up on shit first 

and im broke 

but once i get it all, ill bust out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

i wish ida known there was gonna be a big body involved!i would enter RIGHT NOW if i had the chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 04:48 PM~8496762
> *i wish ida known there was gonna be a big body involved!i would enter RIGHT NOW if i had the chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: MARK!!!!!!!!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

?i would join cuz i have a 53 ready to go still sealed too i havent opened anything on it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be postin something in a lil.. im working on it as i type


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 10:39 PM~8500313
> *ill be postin something in a lil.. im working on it as i type
> *



Damn Sic U Puttin in Work I Havnt Even Bought My Colors Yet :0 :roflmao:



just member dawg u gotta whole month :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

CAN I GET IN ON THIS... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

2 days 2 late u and marinate and beto can be judges :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:45 PM~8500370
> *2 days 2 late u and marinate and beto can be judges :biggrin:
> *


YOU LUCKY BASTERD'S.....................


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:47 PM~8500383
> *:0
> *


I'LL BE A JUDGE..  GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIE'S..AND DON'T GET YOUR ASS'S HANDED 2 U GUY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:41 PM~8500326
> *Damn Sic U Puttin in Work I Havnt Even Bought My Colors Yet :0 :roflmao:
> just member dawg u gotta whole month :biggrin:
> *


yea.. but i might be redoing it.. it might fuck up bad on me..
my dumbass forgot to scuff the plastic..
i hope it sticks.. so far so good, but i have a bad feeling..
im might be gettin another kit and start over..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

M.C.B.A GRAPHICS UP IN DISS BIOTCHHHHH


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 8 2007, 01:45 AM~8500370
> *2 days 2 late u and marinate and beto can be judges :biggrin:
> *


:nono: not exactly fair to others.. all MCBA members as judges... cuz someone of MCBA could win and than their will be an excuse cuz the judges were all the same club :nono: throw in some others to even it out.. or just get a scale chart for the judging


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 8 2007, 02:42 AM~8501299
> *:nono: not exactly fair to others.. all MCBA members as judges... cuz someone of MCBA could win and than their will be an excuse cuz the judges were all the same club :nono: throw in some others to even it out.. or just get a scale chart for the judging
> *


they arent gonna be the only judges ima have danny d and the dealbas and a few other painters judge also :buttkick:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 10:54 PM~8500433
> *yea.. but i might be redoing it.. it might fuck up bad on me..
> my dumbass forgot to scuff the plastic..
> i hope it sticks.. so far so good, but i have a bad feeling..
> ...



FUUUUCK, i lost :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 08:58 AM~8502185
> *FUUUUCK, i lost :biggrin:
> *



DPMCC didn't raise no winnies. Stick it out wagonguy.....just bring it.

:twak: 



oneyed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 8 2007, 09:31 AM~8503022
> *DPMCC  didn't raise not winnies. Stick it out wagonguy.....just bring it.
> 
> :twak:
> ...



i know LOL, i was kidding.... ill show everyone what DPMCC GOTs :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 07:58 AM~8502185
> *FUUUUCK, i lost :biggrin:
> *


nope..i gotta respray my trunk, shit pelled.. so i hope i can blend it good..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn sic - that looks badass already :thumbsup:

hno: i better go start on mine


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

this is going to be good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i got started --- i guess  

its ORANGE PEEL red :roflmao: very custom lol 










well give it a day or 2 and color sand it before the next step :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 8 2007, 09:33 AM~8501679
> *they arent gonna be the only judges ima have danny d and the dealbas and a few other painters judge also :buttkick:
> *


u forgot to add also than.. the way its worded say they can be the judges, but if its gonna be more even'd out, than sounds more fair :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sonic blue pearl.. ill finish the trunk, and chill for a lil bit, got some real cars to work on..



(photobucket trippin)

il post em later


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 8 2007, 11:31 AM~8503022
> *DPMCC  didn't raise not winnies. Stick it out wagonguy.....just bring it.
> 
> :twak:
> ...



x's 2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 03:57 PM~8504877
> *sonic blue pearl.. ill finish the trunk, and chill for a lil bit, got some real cars to work on..
> 
> (photobucket trippin)
> ...


yo sic, u dont have to use photobucket anymore, theres an image uploader on the site, if u hit add reply itll be on the left..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MAN, I WISH I WAS IN THIS ONE.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 8 2007, 01:29 PM~8505159
> *yo sic, u dont have to use photobucket anymore, theres an image uploader on the site, if u hit add reply itll be on the left..
> *


no shit.. 
im so use to photobucket , i didnt even know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

like that blue, sorta purplish.. is is burple :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 8 2007, 01:42 PM~8505293
> *like that blue, sorta purplish.. is is burple :dunno:
> *


some guy gave me the paint long time ago, never use it.. its like a flip flop.blue and purplish looking..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 8 2007, 12:33 PM~8504601
> *u forgot to add also than.. the way its worded say they can be the judges, but if its gonna be more even'd out, than sounds more fair  :biggrin:
> *


i added that in the other paint challenge thread cause sic asked who the judges were gonna be :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking real good sic 

i scuffed the 70 down and maybe i'll try to shoot it again tommorow -- if it isnt so friggin humid


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

dang 2 cars already having problems hno: Lets Hope This Challenge Aint CUrsed or Haunted!!!! :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

-----WARNING LOTS OF SWEARING AHEAD-----

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

the earlyest i could get the model is the 15th is that to late?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

your already thinkin too late it already started


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

its all good it makes it harder for me right?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i ment your too late sorry bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 8 2007, 02:21 PM~8505552
> *:thumbsup: looking real good sic
> 
> i scuffed the 70 down and maybe i'll try to shoot it again tommorow -- if it isnt so friggin humid
> ...


man it stays humid here in houston.. :angry: 
i just adjust to it..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

it suks painting and stripeing here in vegas cause its really really dry and shit drys out fast so down here reducer is your friend LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ALL ! I went and got some supplies today ! I will be startin this in the Morning ! 













And just to add the heat ! I do it all in a few hours ! WHat you say ! Should i put it on vedio LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ALL ! I went and got some supplies today ! I will be startin this in the Morning ! 













And just to add the heat ! I do it all in a few hours ! WHat you say ! Should i put it on vedio LOL !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww shit.. do it..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 11:26 PM~8509919
> *aww shit.. do it..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry guys the camera was dead Today ! NO vedio ! bUT I DID GET SOME WORK IN ! 

Here it is in primer !











Here it is all based out ! 











well then this is where the camrea with dead ! 



BUt here are more pics of the car after i put in a fw hours on it ! 




















































Here is the gel pen line up for this ! 











I'll post up more Later ! Going to eat dinner then finish pen work and hit it with a little clear !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 9 2007, 04:14 PM~8515026
> *Sorry    guys  the  camera  was  dead    Today  !    NO  vedio  !    bUT  I  DID  GET  SOME  WORK IN  !
> 
> Here it  is  in primer  !
> ...


Look's like you found them stenciles! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 DAMN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like that.. i worked on mines today but my compressor went dead.. im trying to fix it.. if i get the rest of the patterns sprayed.. ill post it up tonight.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new update


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo these rides are lookin good!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 damn!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

so far so good mini and sic. keep up the good job. them rids are coming along kleeeeen.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_I WANT IN........................I AM IN THE NEXT PAINT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

damn i need to start practicing


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great start...rides are looking Sweet !!!



oneyed


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn puttin in work :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*Double DAYMM*


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres wat im going with i call it tuts drea







m


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres wat im going with i call it tuts drea







m


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looking good..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not lookin to bad Cruz !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats looking nice! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN MINI... PUTTIN IT DOWN!!!!!!

im getting ideas, and STILL stocking up LOL, but soon i will get it going.... 

(gots me a new paint set today :biggrin: )


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this is wat i got so far but im not done yet my airbrush is getting overtime and i aint gettin much sleep, and ya if anybodys wondering wat is on the side of the 64 it says tuts dream in egyptian :biggrin: :biggrin:  hieroglphics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

needs more lighting.  Light that shit up then take the pics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Getting mine all foiled out as we speak! Tommrow it will be cleared ! BUT It's not a complete kit ?????????????


I looked everywhere for the dash and the front and rear ends ! Then i relized ! I USED THAT SHIT ON STREET DUST ! 

I am i still a contender sence its not complete ~ Its also missing some motor stuff ! 


What really sucks ! SOrry !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i will do wat i can holmez, im trying at least right :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 9 2007, 09:53 PM~8518013
> *Getting  mine  all  foiled  out  as  we  speak!    Tommrow  it  will  be  cleared  !  BUT    It's  not  a  complete  kit  ?????????????
> I  looked  everywhere  for  the  dash  and  the  front  and  rear  ends !  Then  i  relized !  I  USED  THAT  SHIT  ON  STREET  DUST  !
> 
> ...




if u can replace the missing parts before september 5th then your straight but if u cant than thats a big DQ 

u can replace the missing parts with parts from another kit u just gotta make sure it will work and u will need no modifacation to make them work


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

To everyone great looking builds so far and alot of information for us newbees!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

good luck on the parts you need mini, ill look through what got and see if i can find something for you :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 9 2007, 11:09 PM~8518203
> *To everyone great looking builds so far and alot of information for us rookies!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Twinn.C


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 9 2007, 11:13 PM~8518252
> *Thanks for the correction Twinn.C
> *


wasnt meant for u,,im still considered a rookie :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2007, 12:58 AM~8518079
> *if u can replace the missing parts before september 5th then your straight but if u cant than thats a big DQ
> 
> u can replace the missing parts with parts from another kit u just gotta make sure it will work and u will need no modifacation to make them work
> *


i thought it was a paint build off.. and u said body, hood, trunk and belly.. i didnt think it had to be built, just painted :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 10 2007, 02:14 AM~8518690
> *i thought it was a paint build off.. and u said body, hood, trunk and belly.. i didnt think it had to be built, just painted :dunno:
> *


oh nm.. has to be complete for whoever wins it if they win it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 9 2007, 08:16 PM~8518698
> *oh nm.. has to be complete for whoever wins it if they win it
> *


 :twak: :twak: again?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn everyones rides are looking badass :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i know shit im barley buying shit for mines these foos already laying graphics hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:46 AM~8519405
> *i know shit im barley buying shit for mines these foos already laying graphics hno:
> *



X-2, i still have a bunch of shit to get... :uh: LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 10 2007, 09:03 AM~8520783
> *X-2, i still have a bunch of shit to get... :uh: LOL
> *


 :twak: suppose to be ready :biggrin: 

i wanna build against someone ,,, but im tryin to make sure i got everything


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 10 2007, 09:05 AM~8520804
> *:twak:  suppose to be ready :biggrin:
> 
> i wanna build against someone ,,, but im tryin to make sure i got everything
> *



i just gotta get a few things from beto, and ill be set :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 10 2007, 09:13 AM~8520874
> *i just gotta get a few things from beto, and ill be set :biggrin:
> *


 :0 im waitin on my black wheels, then i need to order some yellow for a build :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if i dont foil our cars does it count against me.. never done that shit... i wanna make sure we all have an eqaul build off..


cuz it will kind of suck if someone foils ttheirs and some dont.!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 09:41 AM~8521090
> *if i dont foil our cars does it count against me.. never done that shit... i wanna make sure we all have an eqaul build off..
> cuz it will kind of suck if someone foils ttheirs and some dont.!
> *



well, i think this buildoff is just for the paint part of it.... once the buildoff is done, and if you dont lose your car, then you can build it the way you want :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 10 2007, 09:45 AM~8521130
> *well, i think this buildoff is just for the paint part of it.... once the buildoff is done, and if you dont lose your car, then you can build it the way you want :thumbsup:
> *


kool...
im probaly gunna lose it.. so im not trippin


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 11:44 AM~8522057
> *kool...
> im probaly gunna lose it.. so im not trippin
> *



IF I WAS YOU>... i wouldnt be worried about losing my ride.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok well I guess this is the frist BUILD OFF I Drop out of ! 



I started this with a parted out kit ! :banghead: It was a kit i had tried to sell a few times and never did so i stole some shit off of it and didn't remember ! 


AS STATED IN THE RULES ! IT HAS TO BE COMPLETE AND ITS BOX STOCK ! NO MODING THE KIT ! 


Well I cant follow throw with this so i drop out ! 










BUT I WILL BUILD THIS UP ! 


I done robbed a built Chevelle i had from back in the day for a front end and then the parts box for a rear end ! ( DONT FIT RIGHT ) but it will work ! 










I show some progress pics later But Best of luck to the painters ! Again i should have started with a kit i know was complete ! 


OH ! Its a month long chanellge right ! CAN I START A DIFFERNT CAR ??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i should just package my shit up and get it ready for its new home :angry:

i re sprayed the red and it came out just as orange peel'y as the first time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2007, 01:19 PM~8522906
> *Ok  well  I  guess  this is  the  frist  BUILD OFF    I    Drop  out  of  !
> I  started  this  with  a  parted  out  kit  !  :banghead: It  was  a  kit  i  had  tried  to  sell  a  few  times  and  never  did    so  i    stole    some  shit  off  of  it  and  didn't  remember !
> AS  STATED  IN  THE  RULES  !    IT  HAS  TO  BE  COMPLETE    AND  ITS  BOX  STOCK  !  NO  MODING  THE  KIT !
> ...


i have no problem with u buyng another kit and starting over


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey mini i have no problem with you starting on another kit also its alllllll good :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i found a hood for mine, so i got it primered and metalspecks base :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Aug 10 2007, 03:46 PM~8523073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see what Zfelx says ! This is his showdown ! I want it to be fair ! Seeing how you guys have already started and been givin out ideas ! 


I just take the DQ and finish the ALL OUT BUILD OFF ! I dont want to drop out of that ! I also wanted to get in on the BOMB BUILD OFF ! So i think i just clean my bench off and do i thing at a time ! 




Again Sorry Guys ! Best of luck to All of you !  :tears: :wave: :nosad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2007, 02:57 PM~8523554
> *    I  also  wanted  to  get  in  on the  BOMB  BUILD  OFF  !
> *


when is this? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i have no problem with you doing a differnt car mini 

but if u wanna take the DQ then sorry bro


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

base coat #2....

ill let this dry a few days, then ill pattern it up a bit....










(i custom mixed thsi color with HOK)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hate In Your Eyez




























gonna try to get the first base on tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

yea cant hate the primer!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

smooth :thumbsup: i like that


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8525378
> *yea cant hate the primer!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey mini i tryed the new magnifying glass check out my paint off car after the first clear


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

decals :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think they hand painted..
but i dunno.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think their decals.. hope not tho cuz that would be a big DQ


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm.. go back a few pages.. he posted pics of the steps..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ima most likely have updates later on today :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 12 2007, 10:32 AM~8534587
> *ima most likely have updates later on today :biggrin:
> *


i have none.. my compressor broke.. and is getting fixed.. im a have to go borrow one for now, untill the time being.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the whole car is airbrush and handpainted


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good cruzin 

well i put in a lil work on the 70 :dunno:



























stay tuned more colors 2 come :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 9 2007, 11:14 PM~8515026
> *Sorry    guys  the  camera  was  dead    Today  !    NO  vedio  !    bUT  I  DID  GET  SOME  WORK IN  !
> 
> Here it  is  in primer  !
> ...


nice


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey thanks silldownIVlife yours looks like its comin along nicely also can wait 2 see wat u have in store for it :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well let the swearing begin  


i took off the tape and thought i would add some silver 
the patterns dont flow 
i hate how it looks 
& to top it off the skinny tape peeled up a blotch of red & blue 




















:burn: i think its bath time for it already :burn:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I hate when that happin's :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mines did the same.. but im good at cover ups.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2007, 08:52 PM~8538480
> *I hate when that happin's :angry:
> *


Me too! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

zach, got any updates on urs :dunno:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2007, 12:10 AM~8539663
> *mines did the same.. but im good at cover ups.
> *



WASUP SIC713 I DIDNT KNOW YOU GOT ON THE MODEL CAR TOPICS TOO... 

YOU BUILD TOO????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 13 2007, 03:12 PM~8542831
> *WASUP SIC713 I DIDNT KNOW YOU GOT ON THE MODEL CAR TOPICS TOO...
> 
> YOU BUILD TOO????
> *


he was in the mood one day to paint a model.. than here came a paint off.. so he's showing his painting skills on a model now


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 13 2007, 12:41 PM~8543011
> *he was in the mood one day to paint a model.. than here came a paint off.. so he's showing his painting skills on a model now
> *



AND hes going to whoop our ass :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looking good everyone


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G+Aug 13 2007, 12:12 PM~8542831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never know.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

nothing is giong good with this paint so far :uh:

the first coat (the pinkish color) ate into the plastic...

then after i painted the first set of patterns on i was pulling off tape and a lil bit came off.... so i covered that with some stripes.... i still dont have a perfectly steady hand for that yet 

i chose pink for the stripes, cuz with a candy apple red over it, its going to look good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

layed candy and one coat of clear..
almost had a reaction, but luckly i saved it.. seems like we all are having problems


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

so far i havent had one problem :biggrin: but i stll aint done yet so i guess we will see


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn these are looking killer :yes: uffin:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

just got my base on...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, i need to start kicking some ass on this, LOL, i forgot there was goign to be another coronet LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Aug 13 2007, 08:42 PM~8547109
> *just got my base on...
> 
> 
> ...



what happend to the trey????


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

got stepped on by the running niece.......i guess thats what happens when u leave ur stuff on the bedroom floor eh? lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL! that sucks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Aug 13 2007, 09:20 PM~8547493
> *got stepped on by the running niece.......i guess thats what happens when u leave ur stuff on the bedroom floor eh? lol
> *


 :0 :0  that sucks.


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

yea, so i got the coronet last minute at wally word for 10 bucks! Lookin for maybe a style to follow the body lines...never done a body like this before..should be interesting and fun!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Im Just waiting On Coast Airbrush To Get My Paints Out To me :uh:

the 64 is all ready for paint


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 13 2007, 09:44 PM~8547661
> *Im Just waiting On Coast Airbrush To Get My Paints Out To me :uh:
> 
> the 64 is all ready for paint
> *



slacker. :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 13 2007, 09:47 PM~8547669
> *slacker.  :uh:
> *



HEY ITS NOT MY FAULT!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2007, 08:01 PM~8546603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!

Now, I'm not really the one to give any advise to any painter but after lookin' over a painters shoulder last week I know it's the best thing to lay down a couple of clear coats when your done with the flakes...sand it smooth, lay down the patterns and there will be no bleed throughs and stuff plus a lot less sanding and buffing when your completely done. With Dupli color Metalspecks I suspect it lays done quite smooth since the flakes look really tiny and thin...but still it can use some clear after layin' it down.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 13 2007, 11:01 PM~8548147
> *Looks good!
> 
> Now, I'm not really the one to give any advise to any painter but after lookin' over a painters shoulder last week I know it's the best thing to lay down a couple of clear coats when your done with the flakes...sand it smooth, lay down the patterns and there will be no bleed throughs and stuff plus a lot less sanding and buffing when your completely done. With Dupli color Metalspecks I suspect it lays done quite smooth since the flakes look really tiny and thin...but still it can use some clear after layin' it down.
> *


yea.. i laid a coat of intercoat clear over the flake.. and scuff it... that way it was a smoother suface for the patterns


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 13 2007, 03:28 AM~8538285
> * well let the swearing begin
> i took off the tape and thought i would add some silver
> the patterns dont flow
> ...


any pics of teh blue car to the right?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn sic where should i send my car  

i still have to go get some of the purple stuff, strip the paint & start over 

here is a pic of that 64 im working on crenshaw :thumbsup:










you can check out the progress here :biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=333766&st=280


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 17 2007, 02:18 PM~8578184
> *damn sic where should i send my car
> 
> i still have to go get some of the purple stuff, strip the paint & start over
> ...


DAMN STILLDOWN THAT 64 IS CLEAN AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

you ladies got any updates :dunno: i thought it was progress pics as you paint... guess you all took the week off


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Aug 17 2007, 02:18 PM~8578184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i havent done shit to it..
but soon i guess..
im chillin, being lazy..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BEEN OUT OF TOWN JUST GOT BACK SO ITS ON AND CRACKIN PAINT SHOULD BE IN 2-3 Days Ima Go Buy Some Tape And Reducer Tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any new pics????????????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

x3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

UPDATES, UPDATES, UPDATES...
PICS AS YOU GO.. I DONT SEE IT WORKIN


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 11:13 AM~8606053
> *UPDATES, UPDATES, UPDATES...
> PICS AS YOU GO.. I DONT SEE IT WORKIN
> *


tomarrow Paint Will Be in And i'll Shoot My First Set Of Patterns :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I HOPE SO ZACK, SEEMS THE WAYS IT'S GOING I WILL HAVE LOTS OF LEFT OVER PRIZES. HAVEN'T SEEN MUCH LATELY FROM ANYONE.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2007, 07:02 PM~8610772
> *I HOPE SO ZACK, SEEMS THE WAYS IT'S GOING I WILL HAVE LOTS OF LEFT OVER PRIZES. HAVEN'T SEEN MUCH LATELY FROM ANYONE.
> *



trust me its been pissing me off also waiting on them LOL! the 64 is just sitting on the paint stand waiting but if they come through as said everything will be here tomarrow!! and plus im goin in a lil bit to pickup some reducer and thinner to clean my airbrush with


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bad news...
car is almost done, just needs stripes..

but i lost my cam, so i have no clue how im gunna post pics..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:17 PM~8611561
> *bad news...
> car is almost done, just needs stripes..
> 
> ...


the way its gone u can get a week to look for it, lol.. no pics have been posted in a week, but you have already posted the most so far.. just find it and get them up.. hno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 07:17 PM~8611561
> *bad news...
> car is almost done, just needs stripes..
> 
> ...



GO TO YOUR NIEGHBORS HOUSE AND BORROW ONE............NO EXCUSES!!!! YOUR HOMIES, YOUR HOMEGIRLS, YOUR FOLKS, YOUR LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT, WAL-MART, EBAY, www.betoscustomdesigns.com, WAGONGUY MAY LET YOU BORROW ONE. GET THE POINT!!! PRIZES ARE GREAT...... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 08:44 PM~8611907
> *the way its gone u can get a week to look for it, lol.. no pics have been posted in a week, but you have already posted the most so far.. just find it and get them up.. hno:
> *


i know, ill find one somehow.. i think its lost for good, dad not gunna be happy..but not much has change since the last pic.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2007, 11:46 PM~8611926
> *GO TO YOUR NIEGHBORS HOUSE AND BORROW ONE............NO EXCUSES!!!! YOUR HOMIES, YOUR HOMEGIRLS, YOUR FOLKS, YOUR LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT, WAL-MART, EBAY, www.betoscustomdesigns.com, WAGONGUY MAY LET YOU BORROW ONE. GET THE POINT!!! PRIZES ARE GREAT...... :biggrin:
> *


wagon has one he wants to sell, lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 08:52 PM~8611994
> *wagon has one he wants to sell, lol  :biggrin:
> *


yep to busy trying to post videos of his car :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Well im kinda pissed off too Cause I Just Got Home From Walmart I Got primer And Thinner And Stencils To Do my Murals And A Assorted kit of HOK pearls for the airbrush and i get home and all the pearls are all spilt out in the box and already hardened and i feel stoopid for not looking in the box and checking them Before I Brought Them Home Gonna Take them back tomarrow :angry:

but i do got the thinner he stencils and the primer so its all good ima go pt a coat of primer on the belly tomarrow and paint the belly the main color of the car IF the paint from coast airbrush comes in :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2007, 02:45 AM~8613500
> *Well im kinda pissed off too Cause I Just Got Home From Walmart I Got primer And Thinner And Stencils To Do my Murals And A Assorted kit of HOK pearls for the airbrush and i get home and all the pearls are all spilt out in the box and already hardened and i feel stoopid for not looking in the box and checking them Before I Brought Them Home Gonna Take them back tomarrow :angry:
> 
> but i do got the thinner he stencils and the primer so its all good ima go pt a coat of primer on the belly tomarrow and paint the belly the main color of the car IF the paint from coast airbrush comes in :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


 :0 that sucks... gotta always check shit from wally world, everything seems to have a suprise, ecspecially around me, ill buy a carpet cleaner, clean my carpets and take it back :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 11:47 PM~8613518
> *:0  that sucks... gotta always check shit from wally world, everything seems to have a suprise, ecspecially around me, ill buy a carpet cleaner, clean my carpets and take it back  :biggrin:
> *



thanks what im thinkin about doing right now is pooring whats left of the paint in some jars and taking it back empty and tellin them that shit must have spilt in the warehouse cause the flat black and the Tequilla Sunrise pearl is all over the place inside the box i'll take pics righ now cause i know pics or it didnt happen :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2007, 02:49 AM~8613530
> *thanks what im thinkin about doing right now is pooring whats left of the paint in some jars and taking it back empty and tellin them that shit must have spilt in the warehouse cause the flat black and the maple nut pearl is all over the place inside the box i'll take pics righ now cause i know pics or it didnt happen :uh:
> *


nah i believe ya.. do what ya gotta do, or take half atleast, lol.. they wont know, they will look at it and say hmm.. money or exchange ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i take that shit back i took the lil bottels out right now and one is fully busted wide open :uh: fucking walmart


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ahh damn that sucks dude  . I never bought those bottles cause I lost my crappy little air brush :biggrin:


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry about your paint, but thats why i prefer plastic bottles from createx auto air


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, I guess I'll take the plunge and post up what I've gotten done so far...plenty more to go I guess. Here are three pics of progress!




























-Pablo


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good.. finally some pics :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good, i have more done to mine, will have pics tommorow...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Impressive!!

Damn, that fine line masking tape is expensive over here...$12.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Lookin good PSN8586.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2007, 10:14 PM~8622052
> *:0  :0  :0    Lookin good PSN8586.
> *


x-2


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the props guys! Hopefully more will finish this paint off so we can see a good amount of talent being brought to the table.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good psn!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know i aint good enough,this is my impala for the all out buildoff


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DRUMROLL PLEASE!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

finally got there.. now wipe the smile off ur face and use it :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 24 2007, 05:39 PM~8635165
> *finally got there.. now wipe the smile off ur face and use it :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bout time you start on that. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And a few Hours Later Heres Where im At So Far!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn That is tight   :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good zack....pm me please


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Last Pics For The Night Gotta Go Buy A Few Things


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Still needs Alot More Patterns On The Body Before I Think About Moving On To The Roof :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice work Felix!! And thanks for the pics!! I learn, learn, learn! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 24 2007, 11:54 PM~8637142
> *Nice work Felix!! And thanks for the pics!! I learn, learn, learn! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Alot J Hopefully I wont lose this one and i can show it to you at the super show :biggrin:

but who knows :dunno: anything can happen :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, for sure man bring those rides with ya! I will contact LRM to see if there's a spot where we can exhibit the model cars.

Gonna paint three cars today...but I need to work on my creativity as a graphic designer again...quite a long time ago that I did something in that field.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2007, 12:04 AM~8637182
> *Yeah, for sure man bring those rides with ya! I will contact LRM to see if there's a spot where we can exhibit the model cars.
> 
> Gonna paint three cars today...but I need to work on my creativity as a graphic designer again...quite a long time ago that I did something in that field.
> *



they actually dont display model cars unless u prereg a 10x20 spot just for your model table i guess and i wouldnt trust leaving my shit on a table at a show like that tomany kids running around fuckin with shit if anything i'll just bring a couple bodys to show the homies and just leave them with the car clubs cars


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I have to check with my homie in Phoenix I think Imperials c.c. will have a spot...not sure though. But your right it's def one of the biggest concerns leaving the creations unguarded...


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 17 2007, 03:18 PM~8578184
> *damn sic where should i send my car
> 
> i still have to go get some of the purple stuff, strip the paint & start over
> ...


Like that one,that 64 is th shit! :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man :thumbsup: it means alot from a builder of your caliber :thumbsup:

looking good felix :yes: cant wait to see what you do next :yes:

im pretty much just waiting to send my car to the winner 
its been crazy for me - moving / starting new job/ and possibly buying a house 
so havent even picked up any of the purple stuff to strip the 70 down


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 25 2007, 01:49 AM~8637443
> *thanks man :thumbsup: it means alot from a builder of your caliber :thumbsup:
> 
> looking good felix :yes: cant wait to see what you do next :yes:
> ...



Dont Feel Bad my Car is Going To Take A Bath Also! Im Not As Happy With it As i Wanna Be And Also the paint peel'd off when i tryed to mask off my trunk graphics Fuckin Geay  gonna strip it tomarrow and start over


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

get down homie!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: went out and got some of the purple stuff today 
ive got the 70 bathing 


had some setbacks but we'll see what i can pull off in 10 days :happysad:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, this paintoff is really bringing out some SICK stuff.

Keep up the great art guys!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

candy red going over it....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hey wagon what kind of paint did you use cause it looks like the paint orange peeled


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good wagonguy :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

all look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 01:23 PM~8643581
> *hey wagon what kind of paint did you use cause it looks like the paint orange peeled
> *


awe you didn't know?

That's the new vinyl effect, comes out perfectly like a vinyl roof.

lol j/k


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 10:23 AM~8643581
> *hey wagon what kind of paint did you use cause it looks like the paint orange peeled
> *





> *awe you didn't know?
> 
> That's the new vinyl effect, comes out perfectly like a vinyl roof.
> 
> lol j/k *


LOL :cheesy:

i used HOK, BUT i overthinned it, so it ate into the pllastic... but since it did that its all good, cuz itll have a killer effect once the candy goes over it :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that is gonna look killer with some kandy over it wagon guy :thumbsup:


i hit another bump in the road  i bought some stuff called krud kutter 
(they didnt have castrol degreaser) its the same color and a degreaser, even smells the same but the 70 has been sitting in it for over 48hours and nothing 

i pulled the body out and hosed it off and its just like it was sitting in water 

so moral of the story DONT BUY KRUD KUTTER thinking its the same as castrol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I Got My undercarrige Finishe Just needs To Be Clear'd :biggrin:

Looks Sexy Though :cheesy:



















Didnt have time to run to the paint store today so i gotta hit them up tomarrow for some tape cause i just ran out! :

this is gonna A Tough Deadline!!! hno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Gotta Give These Foos A Run For There Money :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 01:09 AM~8657388
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, Zfelix


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

All you guys , are kicking ass! Cant wait to see the finished products?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 12:09 AM~8657388
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


Tight job on the patterns! Do you cut the tape when it sits on the car or before?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 28 2007, 12:55 AM~8657604
> *lookin good, Zfelix
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

J i Cut Them Before i Put on The Car ( Not Easy) LOL!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 11:34 PM~8666612
> *J i Cut Them Before i Put on The Car ( Not Easy) LOL!
> *


That's what I figured since when you cut on the car you get those cut lines to be filled with paint...
What I did back in da days doing T-shirt graphics..I cut the pattern out of wide masking tape...peeled away the parts that needed to be painted and sticked a sheet of frisk film on top of that..what you get is a transfer sheet...makes it hella easy to apply it to the car/ shirt or whatever.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

YO IM BUMPING THIS CAUSE WE ONLY GOT A FEW MORE DAYS I MASKED OFF MINE A LIL BIT THIS MORNING AFTER I FINISH UP ON THIS LAC IN THE MORNING IMA PAINT AND MOVE ON THE THE NEXT COLOR


SO BY TOMARROW MY CAR SHOULD HAVE 3 DIFFERNT COLORS ON IT THEN The Next Day i'll DO The Final Colors Fades Murals And Striping And The next Day ima Clear it Pics in The AM!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i wont finish mine


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 2 2007, 07:59 AM~8695659
> *i wont finish mine
> *


U BETTER :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 2 2007, 04:59 AM~8695659
> *i wont finish mine
> *


box it up to send to the winner then......


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 2 2007, 06:14 PM~8697734
> *box it up to send to the winner then......
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 12 2007, 11:28 PM~8538285
> * well let the swearing begin
> i took off the tape and thought i would add some silver
> the patterns dont flow
> ...


Wat green is that? :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i was working with enamel, and havent dried al the way yet


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 2 2007, 08:27 PM~8698767
> *Wat green is that?  :cheesy:
> *



Ask Him in a PM! that car has nothing to do with the topic


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry homie my bad


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

no Problemo homie Just Wantin To Keep This Topic Focused On the Cars That Are in The Contest No Hard Feelings!


batts on camera died i took pics of my model but the fucker wont even turn on so ima run to the store tomarrow and pick some up!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

two more days left! Im almost done and I have pics!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Sep 3 2007, 10:45 AM~8702216
> *two more days left! Im almost done and I have pics!
> *


I don't see any pics.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

post them up then


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just about done hope its good enough :big















































































































































grin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good, nice detail work on the chasis and wheel wells.. :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:













































































































All i need to do is finish up the patterns spray the car magenta clear it add tape shades and fan fades and murals and pinstriping and clear it again and i'll be finished tomarrow i'll hopefully have the shades murals and patterns finished and on the 5th i'll wrap up the pinstripes and do the final clear!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

last pic for tonight


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking great guys!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its A Race against Time Tomarrow is our Last Day hno:

No Room For Error Now!!





























Belly Is Finished


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie puttin it down....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Zack, Looking killer Bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THE THEAME FOR THE ROOF IS SICK AND RADICAL!!!!! I WANT PEOPLE TO LOOK AT IT AND SAY WHERE DID HE START? LOL!!!IM HAPPY WITH THE ROOF SO FAR WELL IMA GO FINISH THE ROOF RIGHT NOW AND CLEAR IT POST PICS LATER IM HAVIN A FEELIN IMA PULL AN ALL NIGHTER ON THIS ONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

what did i get myself into hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this bitch looks mean!!! :0


----------



## sinisterkustoms (May 14, 2003)

sick paint work guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Clear'd The Roof!




























Flash Really Brought Out The Colors!!











Just Gotta Let The Clear on The Roof Cure Before i Start Touching it! Like i Said There is No Room For Error At This Time!!



:biggrin: Come On Guys i Feel Like The only One posting!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what happened to sic.. he was headin in the right direction and was lookin good

zach, badass :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Bigdog!! I Wa WOndering About Sic Also i Better Shoot Him A PM!! TO make Sure He Knows Tomarrow is The Final Day Or He Gonna have To Show His Car As it Is!! 



Shit Im Hoping i Finish This With No Problemos!!everything is Going Well Though! Just Gotta Finish The Lower half of The Body And Repaint THe Hood Cause My Dumbass Accedentilly Used laqure thinner To Thin Out My oriental Blue Over The Fan Shades And Once i Clear'd it it Cracked Up Like A Mofo!!! But Thats In Primer Right now! Its Gonna Be Down To The Wire hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Started Thinkin about the judging and i think it will be easyer just to make a poll and just have peoples choice and beto can stop the votes at anytime and annonce the winner because he is giving away a big bidy so its only right!!!  Goodluck everyone!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 5 2007, 03:05 AM~8718790
> *Started Thinkin about the judging and i think it will be easyer just to make a poll and just have peoples choice and beto can stop the votes at anytime and annonce the winner because he is giving away a big bidy so its only right!!!  Goodluck everyone!
> *



That would be the fairest why also ! I was wanting to stop the All OUT Poll at 100 votes , but thought it would be better to let it run a week ! With it being the hoildayweek and all some where out of town and doing famliy stuff!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PEOPLES CHOICE IT IS!!!!



Well Off To Do Some Tape Shades BE BACK IN A FEW!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WELL IM FUCKIN BURNT OUT FOR TONIGHT!!!!


Here is What I Have So Far!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im still here.. car is done..i lost intrest in it.. i started building my bike gettin ready for vegas..cars not as radical as i wanted it to be..but its good enough..

and i lost my camera so i have no clue how im gunna post clear pics.. i got a cam phone and thats it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well here is mine  









it sat in purple stuff for a few days i pulled it out and it did nothing so i dumped it back in and let it sit for a week or so 

some of the paint started to come off but :dunno:
dont buy krud kutter degreaser for removing paint-- only castrol

sucks cause i liked where my paintjob started 


















oh well i'll have to pick up another 70 sometime 
tell me where to ship this 1


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

AWW SHIT WAIT TILL U GUYS SEE THESE OUTSIDE PICS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WHAT U THINK? hno:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

VERY CLEAN!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

All i Gotta Do is Finish Up The Drivers Side And The Body Will be Finished!


Then I'll Just Have To Paint The Hood!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i will post my finished ride in about 2 hours :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 5 2007, 01:42 PM~8722282
> *well here is mine
> 
> 
> ...



cover that in candy red..... :0 :0 :0

it would look sick....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alright i guess this is the end ,this is what i got hope you all like it ,this is tuts dream it has all air brush and hand painted art work a engraved chassis and alot of love for lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 9 2007, 09:43 PM~8517899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one more


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work cruzinlow

you keep getting better and better felix


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

hey guys, im done, and i have pics. i cleared it before work this morning. I will try and post pics by 10 tonight is when i get off. BUT IT IS COMPLETE! Thanks!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea, mines is complete also..
ill get a cam somehow.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Homies Sorry i been MIA for the past 2 days but i been over here watchin my father while everyones at work and i been kickin it at my uncals house so i havnt been home but before i left i finished the car up the hood ended up not gettin graphics on it cause i didnt have enough time so the hood it just painted magenta but the car is finished and i'll be home in a few hours to post up pics of it and u guys need to have your pics in by tonight or tomarrow morning cause tomarrow afternoon ima start the judging thread and what ever updated pics there are in this thread will be used in the judging thread there is no excusses y u couldnt get a picture in unless you lost your camera ( SIC ) :angry:


Well I'll Post pics When i Get Home In A Lil Bit!!!! And Hope Everyone Else Does Aswell!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im tryin to find one..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres my Final pics!






















































































































Kinda Wish i Would have not Ran Into That Problem With The Hood And Have To Respray it But Hey U Gotta Work With What U Got And It Aint All That Bad!!!!



Thanks EVERYONE WHO ENTER'D!!! This Was A Fun Challenge!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 i wanna see more finished.. sic i wanna see yours, get a pic, or better yet just use ur cam phone..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 7 2007, 09:34 PM~8743032
> *:0 i wanna see more finished.. sic i wanna see yours, get a pic, or better yet just use ur cam phone..
> *


yea.. ill take some now..
its not all what it should be..
like i said. i lost intrest in the paint off...

give me a few mins.. ill snap the best pics i can.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just announce the winner already.. i hate this fkin car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

whole car pic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look earlier in the topic.. i posted one then..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

All We Need Is A WHole Car Pic From Sic And PSN TO HURRY UP AND POST HIS UP!!!!!





WAITING ON U PSN :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2007, 08:01 PM~8546603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Yess Sir Thank You SIC


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Sep 6 2007, 01:15 PM~8731177
> *hey guys, im done, and i have pics. i cleared it before work this morning. I will try and post pics by 10 tonight is when i get off. BUT IT IS COMPLETE! Thanks!
> *



:dunno:

iono about u guyz but i havnt seen any pics :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

everyones cars look good, sorry i have forsaken you guys by not finishing....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks real nice zack...... personally i think if you had done the hood up too it would have been too much...... i'm more of a fan of patterned tops..... but awesome work bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:41 AM~8744635
> *looks real nice zack...... personally i think if you had done the hood up too it would have been too much...... i'm more of a fan of patterned tops..... but awesome work bro
> *



x motherfucken 2 Looks good as is.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good sic713


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont like it. its ugly..later on ill buy another.. make a paint thread about it, then sell it.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 08:48 AM~8745304
> *i dont like it. its ugly..later on ill buy another.. make a paint thread about it, then sell it.
> *


well to me looks good....all i can do is paint no patterns.....i havaent tried it ....i will soon


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice bro..... real clean and simple.....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: they look great guys 

so who is the winner so i can ship this 70 outta here :tongue:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

psn thats sweet bro i like the way its not to much but still looks bad ass just needs wires


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 8 2007, 12:57 PM~8747041
> *psn thats sweet bro i like the way its not to much but still looks bad ass just needs wires
> *



i agree.....


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone, that was the exact look I was going for, i do like crazy patterns and what not, but i wanted this to be clean and simple but with a subtle touch to it, if you know what im talking about, lol. Just like everyone else i had some paint to redo, lol, but Im pretty content with the outcome! I wish I had some wires to give it that last look! Thanks again! Good job everyone! This was my first competition that I finished and I feel good about it, and now Im wanting to enter the traditional contest, I've been wanting to do one of those! Goodluck to everyone and the winner!


-Pablo


----------

